# 2000 NBS 6.0L oil pressure problem



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a 2000 NBS GMC 2500 with a 6.0L and about 166K miles on it. I noticed lately that the oil pressure gauge seems to be acting funny. Hot at idle it shows about 50psi (using 10w30) but the gauge "flickers" a little bit sometimes between about 45-55. When I start to drive the oil pressure climbs like it should and at 1500RPMs, 45MPH the pressure is about 60-65psi and at 2000RPMs 60MPH the pressure is at 80psi, this is at full warmed up. No noticeable difference in how it drives or any ticking. 

I talked to a few people and have heard that the 6.0L has a screen inside the front cover where the oil pump is and that it can get clogged. I've never really worked on the LS engines before, anyone have any experience with this?

Tim


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Never heard about this sort of issue on a Chevy motor, but I know that alot of early to mid 2000's Audi motors get this way. My wife's 2002 A4 with the 3.0 V-6 threw a low oil pressure light at me. I dumped some seafoam into the crankcase to help dissolve any crap I could, drove it a couple hundred miles and did a piping hot oil change so the oil would pull any gunk off the pickup tube screen. Did the trick for me.

I'll have to look at my truck's oil pressures and see what I have...I have a Silverado thats basically the same as your truck. 2000 NBS 6.0, 135k miles.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Try cleaning the contacts on the oil pressure sending unit sensor. There was a bulletin later in the years for this.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

And when that doesn't work replace the sender. Rather common issue once there's some age involved..


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I hope it's that simple, where is the oil pressure sender at on the engine? (Never mind, I found it back on the engine on the drivers side)

thanks again guys

Tim


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

Finally bought the sensor and the socket to replace the old one, seems to be a little better but I need to drive it more. However for some reason I can not get the intake cover back on, is there a trick to this?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Not really any tricks, throw it on and runs the screws in.


----------

